# Asco valve wiring...



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

So, bottom post isn't used, but which is positive, left or right? Or does it even matter?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Asco valve wiring... (no vtec 4me)*

i do not believe it matters..honestly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wired up a set and just stuck a pos here and neg there, but also continued that same trend on all 8


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Asco valve wiring... (Still Fantana)*

Doesn't matter, just pick a wire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

if you gound the valves then the bottom post becomes a ground so a jumper and single wire to activate it


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Asco valve wiring... (no vtec 4me)*

so the bottom post is or isnt used? ive seen people wire it as a ground.

what gauge wiring to use also? ive got 16ga i believe to wire it up.......


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Asco valve wiring... (BADCLOWN)*

It can be if you ground the Valve body


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Asco valve wiring... (BADCLOWN)*

here are asco valves. my setup yellow is pos black is neg. i believe i used 16ga. also. hope this helps o yeh btm post not used.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_if you gound the valves then the bottom post becomes a ground so a jumper and single wire to activate it









i dont get what you mean...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

I THINK he's saying that if you mount the valves to metal not wood, you can ground out the valves to the valve body or the 3rd prong??
I've heard of people (think ryanmiller did it) grounding the valve to the body of the valve, but if it's mounted to wood it wont ground. This is all hearsay since i havent personally done this just read about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I personally do not use the bottom post to jump the ground, have heard you can, and liek stated above, either side works just keep it consistent on each valve for + and -


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*

so if i dont use the bottom post to ground my valves they need to be touching the body?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

no, i have mine mounted on wood


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*



BADCLOWN said:


> so if i dont use the bottom post to ground my valves they need to be touching the body?[/QUOTE
> no i think hes saying that if they ARE mounted on metal you can use the third prong for your ground? idk how that is beneficial though. Its probably for some other application other than air ride. I mean thats not what these valves are made for


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

the 3rd prong is a self grounding option. But the valve has to be mounted to the chassis via bracket.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the 3rd prong is a self grounding option. But the valve has to be mounted to the chassis via bracket.


via the picture above i would assume. and if its mounted to wood it needs to be grounded using the 3rd prong...........


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Kevin, thought i had heard that correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_

via the picture above i would assume. and if its mounted to wood it needs to be grounded using the 3rd prong...........

no to self ground you run a jumper wire from the verticle terminal, to the lower horizontal. but valve must be mounter to the chassis. i.e on the frame of a truck.
If mounting it on the wood like people tend to do here. Use the top 2 prongs one ground one +. It dosnt matter which is which.
I believe I have a picture I will go find.


----------

